
Apple gives you a TRUST rating – it’s based on your phone call and email habits - onewhonknocks
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/7303020/apple-trust-score-phone-calls-emails/
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
Metadata is surveillance. And in almost all cases, is more invasive than
content. People are convicted all of the time of evidence based on metadata.

Apple's very good at winning over the public and implementing something like
this and have it accepted en masse.

------
bcheung
> This score is sent directly to Apple when you make a purchase.

1\. So someone else is telling you whether they are trustworthy? Shouldn't it
be on the servers?

2\. If you establish trust on your device, and someone gains access to your
device without your permission, what good is knowing this is a trusted phone?
It's still fraud.

------
fghtr
Today's discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18031249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18031249)

------
a012
So according to the article, Apple just following Google, it just doesn't
"read" your data but will analyze your metadata and judges you, yay.

------
mankash666
Apple, as always, is so full of shit when it comes to privacy.

"Don't buy Android phones if you don't want big brother type surveillance from
Google, buy Apple for China-esque social scoring surveillance. Oh, and we have
no use for this score expect fraud prevention, trust us"

